# Team Forum Subtitle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello!

I am not sure how many of you even notice the subtitles for your team's forum, but some of them are just old, don't make sense anymore, or are just pretty lame. We want you, the fans, to come up with suggestions for your team's new subtitle, vote on them, and then we can implement them. If you like the one that's currently in place, just let us know. For those wondering where you can see the team forum's subtitles, go here:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-eastern-conference/
http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-teams-western-conference/

Your current team subtitle: "All the Skill, None of the Drama"

Thanks! :cheers:

- Basel57


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Another Dream for the 2nd round

Get it? We need another dream (Hakeem) to get into the 2nd round. Ha


Yah, I know, mean and lame.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"none of the skill, none of the drama"


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Clutch City III?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to think of something unique about our team, but I just cant put my finger on it...

Hmm


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

where 22 in a row happened, got our hopes up, only to be swept in round 1


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Any other suggestions? If there are none within the next day or so it will stay the same.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

"Ready for Championship" 

nah thats kinda lame.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Flying High


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We will beat your ***


----------



## stillfantasy (Jan 20, 2008)

"Thank You Sacramento"


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Where Ghetto Comes to Life!

Where Feng-Shui and Ghetto Sheik collide.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Finals or Bust.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*"No batter than old" which is saying:













NEVER, under estimate the HEART of a CHAMPION.*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"The Next Rik Smits"
"Yao Ming is Tall"


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's just go with something like "Yao Ming is Tall"


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Finals Countdown Begins...


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> "The Next Rik Smits"


I vote for this


----------

